# Coyote hunting



## J_marx22 (Sep 14, 2015)

Coyote hunting seems like a cool hunt to participate in but to me also seems a little wasteful so I've never been able to get myself to do it. To me hunting is all about utilizing your prey and not being wasteful. After all you are taking a life, even if it is just a coyote. I know it is supposedly really good "predator control".I'd like to hear what some of you guys do to utilize your kill. I don't disagree with hunting coyote at all but I am interested in why we feel it's okay to waste or maybe some people have a way to utilize the animal.


----------



## Hoopermat (Dec 17, 2010)

Yes
I utilize the jaw and ears for the $50. 
Instead of thinking of it as a waste. Think of it as your helping the deer population out.


----------



## bossloader (Sep 11, 2007)

think of it as pulling a weed out of your garden your just increasing the outcome of a garden and if you don't pull the weed it will take over your garden. this kind of thinking means we should not kill spiders snakes or rats because I don't utilize them things ether


----------



## swbuckmaster (Sep 14, 2007)

You can eat them if it makes you feel better. I've ate tons of dog in china and it's not bad. 

Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## johnnycake (Jul 19, 2011)

The skulls (even just the top portion if you submit the jaw/ears for $) are pretty neat cleaned up. My dad gave me a coyote tail when I was a kid, and I thought that thing was the coolest gift ever for a long time. It ended being the start of a collection and I ended up with coyote, fox, wolf, and raccoon tails. It was kind of funny as I was like 21 when I had a flashback to my dad and his buddies making a joke about me being a little young to be collecting/chasing tail. Took a while for that one to sink in!:shock:


----------



## HighNDry (Dec 26, 2007)

Buzzards got to eat same as worms.
You can skin them out and utilize the fur or sell it to others who utilize the fur.


----------

